# Help! Newborn kid won't take bottle!



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

My Nigerian doe had twins yesterday, one buck and one doe. The doe is drinking fine but the buckling hasn't drank anything at all, except for maybe the couple drops he swallowed while I was trying to get him to drink. He screams and tries to pull away from the nipple when I put it in his mouth. I'm trying to feed him a mixture of his mother's milk and a little colostrum replacer, because the doe didn't have enough. I'm using a Pritchard nipple and the doeling seems to love it. I tube fed him 2oz. of straight mother's milk yesterday, he seemed quite traumatized afterwards, but at least he didn't seem so hungry. What should I do to get this little guy to eat? Should I tube feed him again? He seems like he's really hungry, he keeps trying to nurse off his sister.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He needs patients...some babies just do not take it easy...Put him in your lap..back legs tucked front legs straight out..put nipple at the side of his mouth and gently push it in his mouth....if he wont suck..allow the milk to drip. Keep you hand near his throat so you can feel him swallow..keep his head slightly tilted up so milk goes in tummy and not lungs...just keep up with it until he decides he will give in and eat. We just brought home two bottle babies..Gemma would not take the bottle easy!! it took a few days of working and fighting her...all legs would go swinging lol..but now day four she runs and drinks her bottle happily : ) Also make sure the temp is warm..too cold and he wont want it..warm on stove top..never the micro...good luck : )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It took my bottle baby a week to take the bottle willingly (stubborn thing!) We did what happybleats suggested. Milk will get everywhere, but just be patient.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay, then should I just wait until he gets hungry enough, and not tube feed him again?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oops, didn't see your post Woodhaven. So he's not gonna starve?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No he wont starve ...just keep trying to get him on the bottle ..might need to try ever hour or so until he begins to get enough at one time..tube feeding is great when baby is weak and needs food NOW....but its stressful ...he will drink I promise : )


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I had to force his mouth open and pop the nipple inside. I didn't force him to drink much. once he realized that something yummy was coming out, he slowly but surely got better and better about taking it. :thumb:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That sounds so stressful....good luck with it. I am sure someday I'll get a turn...


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks again everyone! He finally drank his full 2oz., at 2:30 this morning, and then again at 7:30. He's doing great, very energetic and playful!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

YAY!! :dance:


----------

